# Авиация > Авиационная Энциклопедия >  Конкурс от ПАО «ОАК» «Будущее авиации»

## Katyatkach

Объединенная авиастроительная корпорация объявляет о запуске регистрации на конкурс инженерных работ «Будущее авиации». В конкурсе принимают участие студенты и молодые специалисты. 
Сегодня у Вас есть возможность стать частью команды профессионалов, которая готовится обеспечить России место в тройке лидеров мирового рынка в самолетостроении. И мы хотим пригласить Вас сделать этот прорыв вместе! 
В этом году мы выбрали интересное и перспективное направление – ИННОВАЦИОННЫЙ САМОЛЕТ – в рамках которого выделили 8 номинаций, соответствующих основным трендам в авиастроении. Вам предстоит подать свой проект, доработать его с ведущими экспертами отрасли, сформировать команду и выйти с ней в очный финал Конкурса, который пройдёт на Гидроавиасалоне-2018 в г. Геленджик. 
Участие в Конкурсе позволит Вам заявить о себе, пройти стажировку на одном из предприятий авиастроительной отрасли, а также получить бесценный опыт и ценные призы. Присоединяйтесь! 
Ссылка на сайт Конкурса: aerofuture.uacrussia.ru

----------

